

Disruptive banking service Holvi EU approved - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/36987-disruptive-banking-service

======
nodata
For anyone trying to work out what this is:
[https://holvi.com/en/faq/](https://holvi.com/en/faq/)

